# Adjusting Shimano Thru Axle hubs



## sanderoudev (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello,

My name is Sander and i'm from the Netherlands.
New to this forum but not new to mountainbiking and bike maintenance. Since a couple of weeks i own a Ghost AMR LT3 mtb with thru axle hubs. Never serviced them before, so that's why i started this thread.

I uploaded 2 images of the hubs that are in my bike.
Shimano quotes that i have to tighten them with a specific torque.
Seems weird to me.

Can anyone tell me how to adjust this hubs after re greasing the bearings? 

Would be terrific.

Regards,
Sander


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Have never worked on through axles before but they look like normal cone and cup bearings. The torque setting is for the locknut to cone, not for the cones. I would say you adjust for the usual zero play at the rim when the axle is locked in place but no actual preload.
Sort of funny that there is a torque setting when you can't use a torque wrench but I guess it's better than "moderately tight".


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Tools : BBI Torque Wrench Adapter


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Slash5 said:


> Sort of funny that there is a torque setting when you can't use a torque wrench but I guess it's better than "moderately tight".


Yeah, I'm guessing they don't actually expect anyone to use a torque wrench there but provide the info to give mechanics an idea of what is about right, and I agree that 20-25 nm correlates to apx. 'medium tight'.

sanderoudev- no need to buy a special wrench in this case.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know, but just thinking about torquing cup and cone hubs just brings a chuckle to me. I'm sure someone does it though. It's still funny though.


----------



## sanderoudev (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello all, thanks for replying.
I figured it out and share it with you guys, maybe someone needs it sometime again.
First off all the construction of this hub is way better then what i normally would expect from a Deore hub. Removed the axle and then removed the ball bearing. Easy part is that they are in a race, so no jumping ball bearings. Cleaned everything and re greased with some proper grease.

Because this is a Thru Axle hub, the QR on the thru axle does not preload the bearings. Came to this conclusion by first adjusting the bearings with a little bit of play. This play was still there when i fitted the QR. So i adjusted the bearings to the ideal setting. Turned them hand tight and backed them up 1/8th of a turn. 

After this i turned the wheels, when they stopped the backed up until the valve was on the bottom. This tells me the adjustment is great in combination with the fact that there is no play on the bearings.

Let me hear what you thinks of this method. 
Regards


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Cleared2land said:


> I don't know, but just thinking about torquing cup and cone hubs just brings a chuckle to me. I'm sure someone does it though. It's still funny though.


This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Go ahead, you're free to have nice things.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

It was a general statement about how the shade tree methods of some mechanics are hindering the potential of design.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Not using a torque wrench to tighten a cone & locknut together is 'shade tree'?


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

big_papa_nuts said:


> It was a general statement about how the shade tree methods of some mechanics are hindering the potential of design.


REALLY? How many shops use torque wrenches to run a locknut down onto a cone? None that I have ever worked in or visited. Why not? It's pointless. Get over yourself.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Reminds me of a friend of my brother rebuilding a Norton Commando 40 years ago. It had a two piece crankshaft and for a critical part like that, the manual said to tighten the bolts very tight. Guess you weren't expected to have a torque wrench - or the factory didn't.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Acme54321 said:


> REALLY? How many shops use torque wrenches to run a locknut down onto a cone? None that I have ever worked in or visited. Why not? It's pointless. Get over yourself.


I do, and everyone that works for my does.

It's not "pointless", it ensures the part will work as designed. It's just a nice happenstance that most will function despite.

I would wager that every year millions of dollars in parts, if not more, are damaged/destroyed due to not simply using a torque wrench, but the simple fact is that most people, even "experienced" mechanics, don't realize it.

I'm not telling you what to do, I'm just saying there might be a better way to do it.


----------



## sanderoudev (Jan 1, 2016)

Please keep it cool here.
We all have the same passion, and all have our own ways to do things.
In this case non of the methods are wrong.

Please back to the subject or close the topic.


----------

